
A Clojure tribute to Steve Ballmer - nice1
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/02/my-tribute-to-steve-ballmer/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bestinclass-the-blog+%28Best+in+Class+-+The+Blog%29
======
gamache
This reminds me of the winner of MacHack '98. It was a system extension which
rendered the screen's contents in colored ASCII, in real time. The demo was
Phantom Menace... it looked great. Miro said the important bit was only about
50 lines of C.

<http://www.hax.com/MacHack/BestOf98.html>

------
rabidgnat

        Prelude> let developers = "developers" : [x | x <- developers]
        Prelude> print developers 
    

A Haskell tribute to Steve Ballmer

~~~
abecedarius
Heh. FWIW, could be simpler:

    
    
        Prelude> let developers = "developers" : developers
        Prelude> developers

~~~
ramchip
You guys make it so complicated ;)

    
    
        Prelude> repeat "developers"
    

And since this is Y combinator news...:

    
    
        Prelude> fix("developers":)

------
tpyo
A remember a few years ago there was this site that let you watch the World
Cup in ASCII art. Now _that_ was cool.

~~~
tsuraan
And there's telnet:towel.blinkenlights.nl, which has quite a bit of starwars
ep4 as ascii art. mplayer also has a -vo ascii feature that will render any
video in ascii art.

